# Daily Lawn & Landscape



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Got about 1 1/2 of snow last night. Started out good then went bad. Temp was 35 so we went out to salt our zero tolerance lots. after being out for about 2 hrs temp dropped to 17 and snow really started to fly. Had to go plow and retreat about 6 lots.

Pics of zero tolerance lot:




And a short video pushing lot. Wind brought a lot of this snow in.
Sorry the boy moved a lot. Enjoy!

http://i257.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid257.photobucket.com/albums/hh229/dailyphoto7/Work%20Pics/MVI_1087.flv


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

nice 
looking good!


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

You lucky sob! LOL. I haven't had my plows on yet this year! We got almost an inch here, but alot of salt did the trick. Good clean job. Hopefully we get more snow around here. Next Monday sounds like it could be a big one for us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a fun lot to plow! Nice job.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Brant'sLawnCare;722830 said:


> Looks like a fun lot to plow! Nice job.


It's good when there are no cars/vans scattered around the lot. They also added 2 speedbumps at the main entry last year which makes it a pain. It's a 2 acre lot that is 85ft wide end to end.

James


----------

